# Advice on work



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Im hoping someone can give me an opinion on this please:
Im moving to Cyprus in June and im intending on setting up a swimming pool refurbishment maintenance company
Is there a call for this or am I living in dream land!
I have been doing the same in the UK for 26yrs.
I thank you in advance for any opinions
Dave


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi if i were you i would come here on Holiday and check it out for yourself, as you know everthing is very difficult at the moment

Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DaveKim said:


> Hi Im hoping someone can give me an opinion on this please:
> Im moving to Cyprus in June and im intending on setting up a swimming pool refurbishment maintenance company
> Is there a call for this or am I living in dream land!
> I have been doing the same in the UK for 26yrs.
> ...


There is no shortage of that sort of service here. With what is currently going on here I think that you will find many people will no longer be able to afford to keeps their pools running and many will be getting filled in so I can't see any new business in this line having any sort of future.

You say you ARE moving here in June. Is this set in stone? If not I would seriously reconsider in view of the current economic crisis we have here.


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok Thankyou for your advice
D


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes Veronica it is set in stone we are moving to the east coast
Thanks for your time
Dave


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

keep a open mind on everthing

Good Luck
Davelane:


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi DaveKim,
I'm in Larnaca and there are several companies this side of the island providing that service, all fighting for the same business.. I get flyers about once every 2 months for a different company to clean the pool. Veronica is right, many people I know are now looking after their own pool to save money

Regards
Karolos


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

dave22 said:


> keep a open mind on everthing
> 
> Good Luck
> Davelane:


There are always opportunities open for those willing to explore things. Look on Google and see what the demand is for services like this. I don't mind pointing you in the right direction and sharing a few things with you, PM if needed.

Good luck!!


----------



## dave22 (Mar 18, 2013)

SWJ said:


> There are always opportunities open for those willing to explore things. Look on Google and see what the demand is for services like this. I don't mind pointing you in the right direction and sharing a few things with you, PM if needed.
> 
> Good luck!!


Good for you Simon, are you on skype????:clap2:


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

dave22 said:


> Good for you Simon, are you on skype????:clap2:


No probs. I don't bother with it Dave, sorry.

Send me a PM with what you are looking to do. What exactly does swimming pool maintenance cover, where on the east coast are you moving to?

Send me over some info and I'll look into the demands for you. (What people search for). You will need a website (there are free platforms you can use which I can point you in the direction of).


----------



## DaveKim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pool Company*

Thanks to everyone that has replied to my post.Giving your time to help me really is much appreciated,My determination has to come from my experience of doing pool breakdowns and all aspects of refurbishment for 26 years.I had a friend move to west coast from uk 18 months ago and had zero experience of being a "Pool Man" in fact back here in the UK he was a white van man! he now has 30 pools to look after.However he doesn't do breakdowns or problem solving.I guess im just nervous of the big move and wanted some input from all your knowledge after all you guys made the big move.(butterflies again)
I will be self sufficient for 1yr so hopefully that will give me enough time to either get a job with another pool company or start up on my own:
I do however realise that the financial crisis will undoubtedly have an impact on my plans.
I'm certainly not coming over with rose tinted glasses on (only me polaroids)
Again thanks to everyone!:clap2:


----------

